# Companion Dog Show - 3rd Sept - Sandbach, Cheshire



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

I am excited to announce Cheshire's first Crossbreed and mongrel show to be held at Dig It Dog Training, Betchton, Sandbach, Cheshire, CW11 2TG. Show opens at 11am for entries and the skills classes and judging in the show ring will commence at 12noon.

There will also be a UKA agility show taking place at the same venue on this weekend so lots to watch as well as join in with.

There are show handling classes, Cheshire's Scamp heat for the final at the end of September, show classes for crosbreed dogs as well as classes open to all dogs. Below is the list of all the classes taken from the shedule. All classes will be placed to 6th and will recieve rosettes as well as prizes.

Jack Russell types are allowed to enter the crossbreed classes witht the exception of the Parson's Jack Russell Terrier which is a recognised breed.

Hopefully this will become a annual event.

Shedule and poster are attached.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

lovely, not far from me. Just wondered, why do the rules say take vacination certificates never seen that before at shows


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I would imagine as proof of breed but that doesn't always work one of my iggies is down on his vaccination card as an italian greyhound but is actualy an iggie cross whippet.

I would have come along as it is not far for me but as most of my dogs are pedigrees there aren't any classes I could put them in.


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

Er don't know really. Never been asked for it. Just club rules that must be coppied on each shedule. Just to ensure we have healthy dogs coming to the show I suppose. Don't worry about it. I won't be expecting everyone to produce theirs


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

Freyja said:


> I would have come along as it is not far for me but as most of my dogs are pedigrees there aren't any classes I could put them in.


Pedigrees are able to enter the fun classes and all the skills classes


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

Show now has it's own website
Crossbreed & Mongrel Show - Home

Also best in show winners will be getting a portrait of their dog(s) taken by Andy Farmer Photography.
The Best rescue and most unsual cross classes have been sponsored by The Bestoke Dog Bakery so some yummy treats for all entrants in those classes.


----------



## bosley (Aug 24, 2011)

I cant download the attachments. Any idea what time it starts and finishes? My 10 year old daughter is keen to take her 1 year old schnauzer to a dog show, wondering if this would be suitable for her 1st one?


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

bosley said:


> I cant download the attachments. Any idea what time it starts and finishes? My 10 year old daughter is keen to take her 1 year old schnauzer to a dog show, wondering if this would be suitable for her 1st one?


You need adobe reader to open the attachments of the shedule. It is free to download, just google it and download the program.
It does say in the original post show opens at 11am for entries and we will be starting the skills events then also. Judging in the ring will start at 12noon. We will finish when we have judged all the classes. Probable around 4pm?
Have you had a look on the website the classes and sponsors details are on there too.


----------



## briarlow (Dec 31, 2008)

Can't get the schedule to load, or it's taking a long time. Is it a male or female judging the pedigree classes?

Quite fancy going though have got to get ready for a show for the following day.


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

briarlow said:


> Can't get the schedule to load, or it's taking a long time. Is it a male or female judging the pedigree classes?
> 
> Quite fancy going though have got to get ready for a show for the following day.


You need adobe reader to look at shedule. It's free to downloadm just google it and it will come up. Or have you had a look at the website the link is posted above.

Female judge all day in show ring


----------



## Cooper's Mum (Aug 5, 2008)

I am pleased to announce that the show was a success and will be repeated next year.

We raised £226.50 for Oldies Club which will be matched pound for pound by Barclays bank!



Thank you to everyone who attended - I hope you enjoyed your day. See you next year.


----------

